# Problem z dźwiękiem

## dziorki

Problem objawia sie brakiem dzwieku. Karta jest zainstalowana niby poprawnie, system ja wykrywa. Alsamixer ja widzi. Natomiast przy probie wlaczenia pierwszej lepszej mp3 np. w totemie nie daje zadnego efektu. Chcialem zaznaczyc, ze suwak, ktory sie tam znajduje jest nieaktywny.

Karta to Sound Blaster 2 ZS

Proby ustawienia odpowiedniego sterowniku w gstreamer-properties koncza sie:

```
gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'oss4sink'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'pulsesink'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sunaudiosink'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'glimagesink'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sdlvideosink'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'v4lmjpegsrc'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'qcamsrc'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdmon'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'oss4src'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sunaudiosrc'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'pulsesrc'

gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'ALSA — Advanced Linux Sound Architecture': Nie udało się otworzyć urządzenia dźwiękowego do odtwarzania. [gstalsasink.c(702): gst_alsasink_open (): /GstAlsaSink:autoaudiosink1-actual-sink-alsa:

Playback open error on device 'default': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu]

gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'ALSA — Advanced Linux Sound Architecture': Nie udało się otworzyć urządzenia dźwiękowego do odtwarzania. [gstalsasink.c(702): gst_alsasink_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline1/GstAlsaSink:alsasink1:

Playback open error on device 'default': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu]

gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'OSS — Open Sound System': Nie udało się otworzyć urządzenia dźwiękowego do odtwarzania. [gstosssink.c(413): gst_oss_sink_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline2/GstOssSink:osssink1:

system error: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

Wiecej logow na temat mojej konfiguracji systemu: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=dca80a05d0fcf0c6ea7c919e512669e1fda8ac01

Gdzie szukac czego probowac?

----------

## Jacekalex

A jaki rezultat (słyszalny) daje:

```
speaker-test -c 6
```

A np mplayer lub vlc na wyjściu alsa, np:

```
mplayer -ao alsa film.mp4
```

też nie ma dźwięku?

----------

## lsdudi

ewidentnie cos próbuje skorzystac z oss 

albo wyłacz flage oss albo wrzuc emulacje oss  w alsie do jajka

----------

